# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Carport

## AndrewL

Hi first time poster here. 
I recently had someone draw up some plans/organize permits and I have done what I needed to get a owner builder permit, so I could build a carport out the back of my new house. 
I wanted to use roof extenda brackets but they advised this would put the average height along the boundary too high (even thou it is 1meter off the fence). 
My concern now is how its attached to the house. The plans show rafter extenda brackets and a 200mm box gutter.
With the min depth of the box gutter 75mm and the min fall of 1:200 over 16850mm comes to a total of 159.25mm, the extenda brackets would be hanging out the bottom of the fascia as its only 180mm. And I dont think they could even be mounted that low on the house rafters  
I still need to get in contact with a roofing plumber to see exactly what he wants, but what are my options from here   
Thanks Andrew

----------


## r3nov8or

What are the boundary height rules in your area? Here we can definitely go to 3m high *on* the boundary, and I think it's 3.6m if 1m off the boundary

----------


## r3nov8or

Now looking at the south elevation in particular, I can see no reason why you can't achieve the same height as your garage using roof extenda brackets

----------


## AndrewL

When I first got in contact with them doing the plans I was told if it 1m off the boundary and under 3.6m it will be fine. 
Once they started doing it they they got back to me and said there is a problem with the average height on boundary with the 1m setback becomes too high by 282mm, so would need to go to a fascia fix.
I dont mind it being fixed to the fascia as it is still 3m high on the sides, just not sure how it works with the new box gutter

----------


## AndrewL

When I first spoke to then about doing the plans they said if its 1m off the boundary and under 3.6m high it will be ok 
Once the stared doing them they advised that the average height on boundary with the 1m setback becomes too high by 282mm, Even thou the height was only 3482mm. So would need to go to fascia fix.
I'm not worried about having to fix it to the fascia as it is still 3m high on the sides, just not sure how to do it.   
I had another look today and it looks like the lowest the top of the rafter extenda would sit 30mm below where the gutter on my house is now. That would be fine one one end but to have the new box gutter fall at 1:200 it would be 84.25mm below the bottom of the gutter on my house now.

----------


## r3nov8or

You must be talking about doing the high side of the flyover at the boundary side? I'm talking about having the high side on the house and low side at the boundary. If that's not the design you would consider I'll leave you to it - no experience in rafter extenders/stiffeners or fascia fix, sorry

----------

